# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Этюд

## baranov107

Новая пьеса для учеников 2-3 класса музыкальной школы по классу гитары

Аудиозапись

Смотреть на сайте

----------


## Jelvad

а кто то из форумчан умеет играть? 
уверен, да
было бы круто эт послушать, так как учится желания точно нет

----------


## baranov107

Послушать можно :Smile3: . Есть запись на SoundCloud:

https://soundcloud.com/iluha_biz/etude

----------

